# Friends Xbox 360 disconnects unless hard wired into modem



## kenkickr (Nov 12, 2008)

My friend upstairs Xbox 360 loves to disconnect on him when he's kickin ass online with Halo 3.  He isn't up yet so I haven't had a chance to check out the router settings but this is how it goes.  The router, Belkin F5D8233-4  Wireless N, http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=372043, Has my wireless adapter working with it, his computer hard wired into it, and the Xbox 360 hard wired.  The only way he can have a reliable connection from what he told me is to disconnect the Xbox 360 from the router and plug the 360 into the modem which in turn leaves all the PC's hopeless for internet usage.  I talked to my boss yesterday about this and he said it sounds like an issue with the Xbox 360 but I told him my PC wireless connection loves to disconnect and be a pain in the ass to get reconnected.  I constantly get an issue about DNS.  I think it's something with the router but I'm not very strong with my networking skills.  I have disabled the routers firewall but could there be some other settings to check?


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Nov 12, 2008)

Set up the 360 with a static IP, and then mark that IP as DMZ. My 360's been working fine with those settings for a few years now.

Also, if all wireless is cutting out every once in a while, you may want to take a look at the router and reflash the firmware.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 12, 2008)

I will check the IP thing out and I guess reflash the router.  The problem with Belkin is they haven't released a firmware for v4 but v1 just received a firmware update.  Thought about running by work today and picking up the Trendnet Giga switch + Wireless N router we carry.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 12, 2008)

i would pick up something superior, something you can run openWRT + X-Wrt on for sure

ask me why


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 12, 2008)

I've read about the openWRT stuff and I see it used on Linksys routers.  I'm not a fan of Linksys so I'll look elsewhere but after reading some reviews of that Trendnet router I was talking about I don't think I'll be getting that one either.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 13, 2008)

openWRT is hardware independant [running it on a linksys router makes the linksys router not as much of a linksys router as a router running openWRT? like compareing a windows computer a mac computer and a linux computer.]

the very best routers are probably from avila gateworks


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had a  WRT54G (version 2, with the 8MB of flash) running DD-WRT for 4 or 5 years still working great. I've also picked up an old belkin that's got the micro dd-wrt loaded up on it without problem. How come you don't like linksys?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 13, 2008)

I've used and setup many linksys networking components in the past and present, and it always seems it's either they are behind on drivers or something is physically wrong with their components.  Maybe it's just me or I'm pretty good at breaking things.


----------



## zithe (Jan 7, 2009)

Any Dynex available? I've been using a Dynex Wired router. I'm not sure if they make a wireless one, but it's worth a look, eh?


----------

